# GTO Regeneration



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*GTO Regeneration: 
Next-gen Pontiac muscle car reportedly will hit market in '08*
BOB GRITZINGER 
Posted Date: 8/3/05​







What you see in this illustration is a fairly close rendition of what we can expect when the next-generation *Pontiac GTO* hits the market in 2008. We say “fairly close” because we’ve seen the super-secret spy photos upon which it is based, and the actual shots show a sleeker, wider, lower and, frankly, far more appealing car.

That’s the good news.

The bad news is General Motors’ Aussie division Holden reportedly may not start cranking out these future Goats until 2008, a full two years after production ceases on the 2006 Holden Monaro-based GTO.

One more tidbit: It’s not shown here, but we hear GM is considering doing this GTO as a four-door coupe, using rear-hinged rear-access doors without visible handles.

http://www.autoweek.com/news.cms?newsId=102907


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The front kind of looks like the face of Jack Nickelson as the joker on batman.
The headlights go up as does his eyebrows. 

I don't know about that.... side resembles a Mustang... kinda... 

That's gonna have to grow on me. At first sight, I like mine better but I want to see more!! 

I didn't much care for the 04 GTO's when they came out.... but....... they grew on me like mold on bread....

You da man Randy.


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

That car looks like butt.


----------



## Phantom05 (Jul 13, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> I don't know about that.... side resembles a Mustang... kinda...


Yes! That's exactly what came to my mind first. The face doesn't look too bad. I wish there was a picture at a better angle. They need some bigger tires in back though! Those skinnies just won't do!


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

The side does have a last gen Mustang look to it. IMO they went from a car that people said reminded them of a Cavalier, to a car that reminds me of a Sunbird. They went the wrong way. I like the 4 door coupe ala Saturn Ion/RX8 idea, as long as it doesn't screw up the roofline.


----------



## One Big Rush (Jul 25, 2005)

It's taken this long for the '04 and '05 to grow on me . . . that conept does not look better in my opinion. And I was one to say more than once that I think GM could have done better with the current GTO.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

That's a heinous PhotoShop job perpetrated upon a photo of a poor, unsuspecting '05.

Anybody remember the unlamented J2000? Or the '77 Firebird? Both had the same twin black grilles and quad headlamps flanking a pointed beak.

If you're going to mine your heritage, at least go to the trouble to hearken back to something that looked decent!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

:agree 

Keep in mind the above photo chop is Autoweek's concept of what they believe the 08 GTO will look like. The actual product will probably look nothing like the above picture.

My opinion, Pontiac will have an 07 GTO ready to roll out in less than a year and Chevy and maybe Buick will also roll out a new sister version on the same platform.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Man, everytime I look at that car I see Jack Nickelson. (The Joker)

It's uncanny.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

You may be on to something!


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

:rofl: 

I've learned not to trust Autoweek... and clearly in their dislike for the GTO they managed to piss us all of by making it look not only crappy but a lot like the current Stang. I don't know if I'm the only one who feels this way... but it's more than just the sides that look like a stang. It all looks like a new stang except somewhat remodled and with the Pontiac traditional front grille.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Front = Older Mitsubishi Galant

Side Profile = Mustang

My Vote = I'll take the current car

I hope that's not where GM is headed.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

UGH that's AWEFUL! the car grew a BEAK!


----------



## chrbut (Feb 11, 2005)

Looks like a F'ing Mitsubishi Galant


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

05GTO said:


> You may be on to something!


OMG OMG OMG 05..... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :lol: 

that was HYSTERICAL

:lol: :lol: :cheers


----------



## diverdan (Apr 27, 2005)

I hope they do the suicide door thing, or at least offer it as an option. Provided, of course, it doesn't alter the lines of the car.


----------



## x-stanger (Jun 24, 2005)

Don't insult the stang , this thing looks like S--- period !!


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

I kinda like the wider hood scoops.


----------



## Camshaft (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm not a fan of that drawing, but then again, I didn't like pictures of the current GTO, so that may change.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

_AAaaaaauuuuuuggggghhhhh!!!!! My eyes.....my eyes.....!!!!_

That is hideous!


----------



## Camshaft (Jul 27, 2005)

I hope the press kit comes with a barf bag...


----------



## 75coug (Apr 8, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> Front = Older Mitsubishi Galant
> 
> Side Profile = Mustang
> 
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

I really don't think that is GM's goal. Remember that is a rendition most likely made up by the magazine.

For one thing, if it were from GM... it's one of the drawings that they looked at and said "wtf is this? scrap it" cause do you really think they would leak that out this far ahead of time? 

Put some trust in GM, I don't think they will screw us over _too_ badly.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

RiceEater said:


> Put some trust in GM, I don't think they will screw us over _too_ badly.


*Ahem..._Aztec_...cough*
*Erk...Grand Prix...cough*

I put zero faith in Pontiac designers.

None.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

GOOD GOD THAT LOOKS LIKE ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know it's a concept drawing but I just can't look at it, I think I'm going to vomit...... :cheers


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Groucho said:


> *Ahem..._Aztec_...cough*
> *Erk...Grand Prix...cough*
> 
> I put zero faith in Pontiac designers.
> ...


That's why I said GM :lol: 

Pontiac designers have got to be the rejects of the automotive world when it comes to designing what a car will look like.

Hopefully though some different people at GM instead of Pontiac will do work on the goat... I put much more faith in them


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

The Aztek was way ahead of it's time. Twenty years from now all cars will be butt ugly and make no sense.

As for Pontiackkk styling, there's hope. The new Solstice has a retro look that's attractive.

Maybe the new crop of design guys didn't graduate from the Ray Charles institute of automotive styling with a degree in braile polymer panel design.

Let's hope Pontiackkk wants to sell vehicles to adults who don't live in trailer parks and dream of high school glory days.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> The Aztek was way ahead of it's time. Twenty years from now all cars will be butt ugly and make no sense.
> 
> As for Pontiackkk styling, there's hope. The new Solstice has a retro look that's attractive.
> 
> ...


I think the Solstice is cool looking, and will pickup the roadster segment that currently hails to the Miata (now mx-5 or some crap). But whats with the 4 cylinder EcoTec only engine option? For the love of god, make a sporty 2 seat roadster and put an engine in it called the "Eco-Tec". Eco? Might as well have called it "Gutless-Tech". Who's adrenaline is going to start pumping over a 177 horsepower 4 banger? Once again, right hand meet left hand. Stick the supercharged V6 from the Monte Carlo SS in there and now were talkin. 240 horsepower in that roadster would give you cause to have fun no matter what the occasion.


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

Groucho said:


> *Ahem..._Aztec_...cough*
> *Erk...Grand Prix...cough*
> 
> I put zero faith in Pontiac designers.
> ...


Do you mean the new GP's or the last gen GP's?

I liked the '97-'02 GPs, I don't care for the new ones...I thought it was a step back in styling (more clad on crap and 4-pipe exhaust nonsense).

As for the asstek....whoever let that out of concept phase should have their sight checked.....hideous.


----------

